# The Soulless Plains



## Sean Beeson (May 11, 2006)

http://www.seanbeeson.com/Music/The%20Souless%20Plains.mp3 (The Soulless Plains)

This is my newest piece. Was recorded by the Moravian Philharmonic Orchestra, then dubbed (lightly) with samples.

This piece is for a computer game that is currently in development.

Here is the original piece with nothing done to it:

http://www.seanbeeson.com/Music/Track%201.mp3

And for all of those interested, here is the score.

http://www.seanbeeson.com/Music/The%20Souless%20Plains.sib.pdf (http://www.seanbeeson.com/Music/The%20S ... ns.sib.pdf)

I have another track that was also recorded, and I am in the process of dubbing it, and will post an example in about a week.

Thanks for listening,
Sean Beeson
www.seanbeeson.com


----------



## sbkp (May 11, 2006)

I already told you what I thought of this. And I haven't changed my mind 

No, wait. I have changed my mind. It's way better now.


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 11, 2006)

I just thought I would share my music 

Beeson


----------



## sbkp (May 11, 2006)

Of course!

(Did I say something that makes it seem like I thought otherwise?)


----------



## JBacal (May 11, 2006)

Nice piece and recording. 

I'm curious about what you overdubbed with samples and why. Can you give a few specifics?

Best,
Jay


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 11, 2006)

What I could do is simply post the piece without the samples 

I basically had a 60 piece orchestra. All the percussion is sampled, (Because of crossbleeding) The voices are sampled.

I doubled stuff not only as a practice and habit, but also to give the piece a lot more punch.

I am also currently seeking someone to mix the multitrack of the recordings.

Sean Beeson


----------



## choc0thrax (May 11, 2006)

I like it a lot. You wouldn't have a version that's just samples laying around would you? Samples vs real comparisons are good family fun.


----------



## JBacal (May 11, 2006)

Yes, please also post the "before samples" version. That would be very interesting.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 11, 2006)

Updated with original version.

Sean Beeson


----------



## choc0thrax (May 11, 2006)

JBacal @ Thu May 11 said:


> Yes, please also post the "before samples" version. That would be very interesting.
> 
> Best,
> Jay



Actually I was asking about the mockup he probably did before recording this with real orchestra.


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 11, 2006)

No mock up this time. Didn't have enough time, rreally only had two weeks to write, orchestra, and notate the music.

Sean


----------



## Styrus (May 11, 2006)

Fabulous. Just fabulous


----------



## JBacal (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, Sean. Still nothing out there yet like real trumpets! Gotta love 'em!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 11, 2006)

One BIG issue I ran into was the trumpets and how to even being to match the timbre of how I chose to use the instrument. It was VERY dangerous to even try to dub the trumpet much at all.

Sean Beeson


----------



## tgfoo (May 11, 2006)

Such a huge difference between the original and the version overdubbed with samples. It's a very good composition and I like it a lot. Also, what libraries did you use when overdubbing?


----------



## synergy543 (May 11, 2006)

Very nice Sean. 
And thanks for posting the score (it makes it so much more fun). Although why isn't the percussion in the score?  EDIT - Oh, I see now, you added it afterwards.

btw, how did you go about making arrangements with the orchestra? Did you just send a score or what ?


----------



## Daryl (May 12, 2006)

Sounds very good and some nice professional orchestration. There are a few notation things that are not correct and I'm also assuming that the score was originally typed as a transposed score, as some of the WW and Br parts are rather messy. I would have liked to hear more development of the various sections, but I guess that maybe that wasn't in your brief. Lastly I was grateful to hear a proper orchestral sound rather than this dreadful over-reverbed nonsense that seems to be the norm these days. Well done.....!

D


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 12, 2006)

There were some small issues in notation, and in some situations the orchestra wasn't as tight as I wanted, but I will be receiving the multitrack of the recordings, and will being trying to shift a few things around.

The scores were sent as Sibelius 3 files to the contractor, where they were printed out. I also didn't not have the time or money with the orchestra to develop too much. There is micro development, but nothing on a larger scale.

The client had wanted a 2 minute clip, so I had to keep it around there.

Sean


----------



## Daryl (May 12, 2006)

Sean Beeson @ Fri May 12 said:


> There were some small issues in notation, and in some situations the orchestra wasn't as tight as I wanted, but I will be receiving the multitrack of the recordings, and will being trying to shift a few things around.
> 
> Sean


Just have a look at the string programming at the end. I feel that it needs to taper off a little (especially lower down).

D


----------



## IvanP (May 13, 2006)

Excellent, Sean!

Very clear writing, mix and example of how to do a great orchestration.

Thank you for posting it (specially with the score!)... 

IvÃ¡n


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 13, 2006)

I mostly used EW samples to dub the orchestra, along with SD and SC, but used a little of some other things as well. It was slightly difficult, because I didn't make the request to have them tune to 440, and I think they tuned to 443, so I had to fine tune all the samples as well.

It was quite hectic,
Beeson


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 13, 2006)

Nice work Sean!


----------



## Ed (May 13, 2006)

Sean Beeson @ Sat May 13 said:


> I mostly used EW samples to dub the orchestra, along with SD and SC, but used a little of some other things as well. It was slightly difficult, because I didn't make the request to have them tune to 440, and I think they tuned to 443, so I had to fine tune all the samples as well.
> 
> It was quite hectic,
> Beeson



Couldnt you have just retuned the recording? :razz:


----------



## PolarBear (May 21, 2006)

Awesome cue! Nice mood you are creating there... unfortunately one more example that live session are just not to be replaced by samples only. The conjunction tho is a nice effect that gives possibilities that weren't there without either, live and sampled world.

I'm looking forward to listen to the second example! Well done!

PolarBear


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 21, 2006)

Sean Beeson @ Thu May 11 said:


> http://www.seanbeeson.com/Music/The%20Souless%20Plains.mp3 (The Soulless Plains)
> 
> This is my newest piece. Was recorded by the Moravian Philharmonic Orchestra, then dubbed (lightly) with samples.
> 
> ...



Well done Sean! Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 21, 2006)

Great job Sean!-liked it when you sperated the trumpets parts near the end


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 22, 2006)

I have since tried to work with samples, but it has been very hard to.

EDIT: This was in reply to something posted on the last page. I didn't even see this second page. Sorry!


----------

